# Need help PLEASE!



## shmojoe77

Just joined this site while in the woods. I would greatly appreciate it if anyone would want to go hunting with me. I live in isanti and have been out about ten times so far with no luck. I've checked dead elms, south facing hills, etc. my so. And I don't want to give up but are getting frustrated. We could search in my area and will buy gas and lunch.


----------



## shmojoe77

My son and I.


----------



## longbow

Don't be discouraged, I have been looking for years, with a mushroom here or there. This year finally I found the mother load. What a joy! Well over two pounds. Year after year I hardly found anything, it didn't matter it is a joy being out in the woods as things waken up over a long winter. This year I have found a bunch under an oak tree that blew down around zumbrota. While at lunch I look around wooded areas and have found morels right in Golden Valley walked right by them, almost stepping on them. I noticed them walking back to my vehicle, about 20 total. I plan to keep looking on my lunch hrs around the cities. There out there be patient and really cover the ground, look around trees in distress around oaks and oak leaves, trees that have blown down or dead and decaying trees and when you find one, stop and scan all around before leaving there is most likely a few more around. Carefully move brush and debris to look in hiding places. An old mushroom man once told me " you won't find any morels, until you find one" there is a lot of truth to that quote!

Good luck!


----------



## shmojoe77

Thank you very much for the encouragement. It really means a lot to my son and I. We will keep the search going and your right, being in the woods is great!


----------



## judy j

shmojoe77: Isanti is NOT a good place for a beginner to learn. I know two experienced people who have cabins in the 
Garrison area and have looked in the state parks and and WMA with little luck. There are occasional morels there. The season is at the very end. If you want to find morels go to the cities or head east to WI or better yet, SE MN. Good luck! It took me 3 years to find my first morel.


----------



## moreless

My cabin is on Green Lake very near Isanti
Have never found one there and been very successful in other places.

Go South to Anoka

Sherburne WLR has some but not enough for the traffic it gets

You need travel

I know people in the area that have hunted for years 
Their idea of success if 3-10 morels and they know what to look for


----------



## kb

Based on what some Mo./Kan. folks have done over the last few days up there, Judy J. is giving very good advice.


----------



## citiescities

This is my first year of hunting in earnest (went out once last year, but didn't know what I was doing) and I found my first few already. Hang in there, I was starting to get discouraged myself, but the find made it worth it.


----------



## shmojoe77

Thank you all who replied and gave advice. I really appreciate it. I will keep looking.


----------



## missourishroommate

Well, I tried my best to not come back Morel hunting again this year as it is a 7 hr drive but it looks like Minnesota deserves a third visit in 2013! 

You know what they say, 7 days without Morel hunting makes 1 WEEK! (one weak...) I'm not yet ready to experience that!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## jimvan01

shmojo77 - I started to hunt again after 20+ years of not. I found someone who took me out and he found the first one and I couldn't see it at all. But, after the 1st one, my eyes were "focused" and I actually found some on my own!! Keep trying and take your time!! good luck!


----------

